# Mocha java



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone else tried this one recently? I Cant seem to get a decent brew from it. It Just tastes slightly stale and lacking in body.

Roasted on 13th march. Espresso on the sage db. 19g in 40g out.

Ive recently had the jagong, chatswood, suarez and signature. All were very good at similar settings.

i was expecting good things going by the reviews. Maybe a bad batch? Or worth resting longer?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Longer


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

For me, Chatswood needs at least 12 days, but improves if you wait a bit longer. Ymmv!


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

I also found Rave beans got better with a longer rest then similar roast levels from other roasters.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know the hounds of hell will descend on me but here are my thoughts. Someone mentioned Rave, but who is the roaster? If it is coffee compass then the beans definitely need 12 to 14 days before they come into condition, but, and here we go! I find 19 in and 40 out like drinking gnats piss! I know the preference today is ratios as in 2:1 etc and I agree, thats easy to follow, but on a lever anyway, I always drop back to plus 60% of dry weight so 15 in target out is 25 in your preferred time which for me, is 25 seconds. I find the shot more intense but I suppose the sort of beans you use will have an effect on this.

Try a shorter shot in a few days, and to demonstrate this, pull your shot into three glasses. Collect the first 5 seconds in one, the middle 15 in the next and the rest in the last, then taste them all and tell me what happens


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Mocha Java is the staple bean in our house, love it, but I always aim for ~28-30g out from a 17g dose, I concur with this particular blend turning to 'gnat's piss' when you hit 2:1 but that may simply be my taste preference (I should add that I will go much longer for beans that need it). That's with a lever machine, but it was never any different ratio-wise with a pump machine, tend to allow a tad longer than normal for the shot too, 30-35 secs. Not noticed any massive difference in terms of resting these beans, but generally have 7-10 days as I order on the paranoid side







.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ever had the gloup gloup pour? Needs a short shot to achieve that!


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Do Rave not roast all the beans they sell then ?

As I was under the impression they did.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hibbsy said:


> Do Rave not roast all the beans they sell then ?
> 
> As I was under the impression they did.


Of course rave roast their own beans


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hibbsy said:


> Do Rave not roast all the beans they sell then ?
> 
> As I was under the impression they did.


Rave are not the only roaster to do Mocha Java (Think!)


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

That's what I thought, I must of misread the previous post.

chatswood is def Rave


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

All the others are Rave it's just Robbo did not specify in his original post where they came from so everyone assuming they could be Rave when in fact they could also be Coffee Compass









Rave definitely roast their own, either that or on the last forum day we were moving around 2 rather large ornament( 1 Loring, + original joper / Toper ?) plus 1 smaller Diedrich









John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Plus if you ever in the area they have a café at front with a glass wall you can see one of the big roasters from whilst enjoying a coffee or picking up some beans.

John


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Apologies, i meant to post in the Rave thread so didnt specify.

Thanks for the replies. Im really surprised at how bad this is at 9 days post roast at the 1:2 ratio.

Ill leave few more days, grind a little finer and try a shorter shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dont judge a coffee until you have changed and explored recipes and brew ratios . Either shorten your brew ratio or grind finer for your existing one . You didnt mention how long the shot took btw. AS dfk says some of these coffees will benefit from a shorter shot , and there is no one ratio that translates to tasty for all coffees.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> AS dfk says some of these coffee will benefit from a shorter shot , and there is no one ratio that translates to tasty for all coffees.


OK - dfk and MrBoots have agreed on something. We can all go home, this is not a drill







.

Just kidding, sorry, as you were people.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Dont judge a coffee until you have changed and explored recipes and brew ratios . Either shorten your brew ratio or grind finer for your existing one . You didnt mention how long the shot took btw. AS dfk says some of these coffees will benefit from a shorter shot , and there is no one ratio that translates to tasty for all coffees.


Absolutely agree, im not judging just yet, only looking for advice on how to improve things.

So far ive tried 17, 18, 19, 20g in. Output has been between 38-46g so the shortest shots have still been 1:2 ratio. So i have experimented a bit but yet to try a much shorter ratio. Ive used hundreds of different beans over the years, a 1:2 ratio has always worked fine for me.

Temp to 94, pre soak to 7 secs, settling at around 9 bar. Shot timings have been between 25 and 35 seconds as ive tried different grind settings using the mignon.

I have noticed that it starts to pour slowly at first, just after pre soak and then comes through very quickly and looks thin in the last 10 seconds, although there are no signs of chanelling in the puck. Taste is lacking in any flavour and body and possibly a bit sour.

Hopefully things will improve once ive rested a bit longer as ive got 800g left!


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Just to update;

Now 15 days post roast and things have improved.

Pulling shorter shots at 18 in 25 out, increase pre-soak to 10 secs and temp to 93.

It still has a slight harshness and edge of bitterness that i cant remove despite playing around with grind and ratios.

Ill probably leave it another week and see if improves further. I remember i had to leave the Italian job at least 3 weeks before it was any good.

Chatswood has been the best Rave blend for me.


----------

